# Aquarium-safe materials for DIY ornaments.



## Bub (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm interested in making some DIY ornaments (mainly caves) and I just want to make sure that I have aquarium-safe materials.

styrofoam?
tupperware?
pvc?

What other materials can be used? What kind of glue?

The first DIY cave I plan on making would be a simple one- cut holes in a tupperware container and glue gravel to the outside.


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

There is a 2 part epoxy made for aquarium use, be good for use on PVC, especially if you rough up the surface. There is also marine epoxy which I have used, seems to be the same, just cheaper. Don't know if it would work for tupperware. Plain aquarium silicone might be better for that, cure at least 48 hours

Make sure the tupperware is super clean or new. Plastics can hold residual films of oils and soaps.

violet


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Coconut shells make excellent caves.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

PVC can be used as long as its new, and superglue is safe - reefers use it all the time.


----------



## Bub (Jun 14, 2006)

I just realized there is a DIY forum here. I'm retarded.


----------

